# Possible 80 hour Big E Charter in June, 2011



## ksong

I am arranging a charter with the Big E for 80 hour trip in June, 2011.
I know it is pretty far, but I feel it is better to post ealier than later as many fishermen make fishing plans soon for next year.
The trip is limited to 20 fishermen. I don't know the price yet as the Big E told me they would give the rate by the end of this year.
But I'll make sure I don't make any penny from this trip. 
10 spots are assinged for overseas fishermen including notable Japanese popping fishermen.
Though this trip is mainly for jigging and popping, bait fishermen or jiggers who don't do popping much can join the trip which gives more room for eveybody. 
We have three full night fishing. Due to the distance we travel, the daytime bottom fishing can be limited.

On the recent 80 hour trip to Green Canyon runing 300 miles, they encountered exceptional yft popping all night as well as loads of bigeye in 700 ft down. Unless they discover better locations, we plan to fish Green Canyon.


----------



## ksong

It took 3 hour 43 seconds to fill 10 spots.
I still take waiting list I don't expect not all on the list can make the trip.


----------



## captdc

put me down, retireing soon and my contender won't make it that far.


----------



## captdc

I am new to this board, how do I get in touch with you on this trip for more info.?


----------



## ksong

captdc said:


> I am new to this board, how do I get in touch with you on this trip for more info.?


I put you on the waiting list. See the first thread for the list.

You can contact me anytime on this site. I just came back from business trip to Korea.

Here are updated lists.

*List*
1. aruvio
2. ichibahn
3. treeman(NJ)
4. monocom
5. YMSA
6. bigscrnman
7.Billiam
8. rivermoon
9. fathom
10.iyaman

*waiting list*
1. bretbaker
2. jmr44
3. lite-liner
4.fishhead56
5.47under
6. jurys in
7. priestola
8. Captdc
9. Crusty Hobie


----------



## surfsideperson

*limit*

why is it limited to 20 fishermen, did i miss something?


----------



## ksong

surfsideperson said:


> why is it limited to 20 fishermen, did i miss something?


Some prefer limted numbers though it is more expensive.
If majority fishermen are bait fishermen or jig fishermen, it is OK to fish 30 - 40 people on the Big E, but it can be a nightmare if more than 20 guys want to cast as most guys on the trip love to cast poppers.


----------



## surfsideperson

i got ya, so the 20 will pay the premium on trip, for a price, upward of the normal, so that they will have more room on the boat. that makes sense. then you will have 10 japanese fisherman, ten of your regulars, and that makes the 20.


----------



## ksong

surfsideperson said:


> i got ya, so the 20 will pay the premium on trip, for a price, upward of the normal, so that they will have more room on the boat. that makes sense. then you will have 10 japanese fisherman, ten of your regulars, and that makes the 20.


The are not all Japanese. Some come from other countries.
Even if it is limted to 20, it is trouble if everyone want to cast. Ideallly, it is desirable at least half of them are diehard jig fishermen or bait fishermen.


----------



## surfsideperson

will galley be open for this adventure?
\


----------



## Iyaman

Kil, If everybody wants to do popping, then I guess you have to make a schedule so one group will be popping and the other will be jigging/bait fishing, sleeping, drinking or BSing then just switch after sometime. 

P.S. - I want to be on the popping group when tunas are caught on that method and be on the jigging group when tunas are hot on jigs ----lol


----------



## ksong

Iyaman said:


> Kil, If everybody wants to do popping, then I guess you have to make a schedule so one group will be popping and the other will be jigging/bait fishing, sleeping, drinking or BSing then just switch after sometime.
> 
> P.S. - I want to be on the popping group when tunas are caught on that method and be on the jigging group when tunas are hot on jigs ----lol


I just hope good bigeye bites happens like on TJ's trip so than many concentrate on jigging. 
If there are too many guys popping, I'll stay on jigs as a host. I had pretty good success for yft by underhand casting jig with a 8' rod on the midsection of the Big E.


----------



## moonriver

Hi James, u cannot have both ways that u want. lol.


Iyaman said:


> Kil, If everybody wants to do popping, then I guess you have to make a schedule so one group will be popping and the other will be jigging/bait fishing, sleeping, drinking or BSing then just switch after sometime.
> 
> P.S. - I want to be on the popping group when tunas are caught on that method and be on the jigging group when tunas are hot on jigs ----lol


----------



## Iyaman

ksong said:


> I just hope good bigeye bites happens like on TJ's trip so than many concentrate on jigging.
> If there are too many guys popping, I'll stay on jigs as a host. I had pretty good success for yft by underhand casting jig with a 8' rod on the midsection of the Big E.


I didn't know that you will be fishing on this trip:smile:. I thought your job on this trip is to give fishing seminar, coach us during fishing time, take videos and pics, pass drinks and snacks, tie our leaders and others that a hospitable host will do:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:. Srsly, I do hope the BE will be around that time. Do you think a 450gms jigs would be enough to reach 600ft in that area?

Oh, I need to practice underhand casting to ahve an alternative just incase. Thanks and goodluck on that kick *** 16days long trip. Go get 'em.


----------



## Iyaman

moonriver said:


> Hi James, u cannot have both ways that u want. lol.


Shsssh. I'm trying to get the host approval:wink:. Promise, I will let you take my spot when I'm unable to lift my rod anymore:help:


----------



## moonriver

It will not take long for u to stop fishing. Ksong will suggest u to use 600g jig, dropping to 600', and speed jigging for big eye. I will take your spot in 15 minutes. Well I know that you will be stronger after going fitness excise, I give u 5 extra minutes. After 20m, u will beg me to take your spot. Haha. lol.


----------



## Iyaman

moonriver said:


> It will not take long for u to stop fishing. Ksong will suggest u to use 600g jig, dropping to 600', and speed jigging for big eye. I will take your spot in 15 minutes. Well I know that you will be stronger after going fitness excise, I give u 5 extra minutes. After 20m, u will beg me to take your spot. Haha. lol.


600gms for 600 ft?:redface: You can have my jigging spot for the whole trip and I will have your popping spot:smile:.

Honestly, my max jig and setup plus my jigging brain is conditioned up to 450gms only. 600gms for 600 to 800 ft? I have to steal Popeyes spinach.


----------



## Rockport Russ

Kilsong: I will be retiring in January. That is good news and bad news. I will once again have time to go out on the Big E. The bad news is that I will have less money.  I will be watching for further trips. Also, I would like to know the price of the trip once that is known. Thanks and good to talk with you. I have a question I am about to pose on another thread. 

Russ


----------



## IgotSNAGGED

Iyaman said:


> 600gms for 600 ft?:redface: You can have my jigging spot for the whole trip and I will have your popping spot:smile:.
> 
> Honestly, my max jig and setup plus my jigging brain is conditioned up to 450gms only. 600gms for 600 to 800 ft? I have to steal Popeyes spinach.


You can get 600ft deep with 300g jigs. It all depends on the current. And just a little heads up....Most of the guys going on this trip are going to be expert/experienced jigging and popping fishermen. You may want to work on your casting game a bit if you don't want to get in everyone's way, and **** off a bunch of fishermen that traveled 12000 miles to fish the GOM. LOL. 
I have all the faith in the world in moonriver because I've seen him cast 3oz poppers from sun up to sun down before...he does it weekly. LOL.

Also, fishing 600g jigs for tuna with your 450g blackhole jigging rod will not be any problem. You don't have to speed jig, when you're jigging for tuna. It's more like a slow mechanical almost yoyo like jigging action. You will be fine with that rod.


----------



## moonriver

Thank for your kind word IGS. I may borrow the electric reel to fish that heavy jig at that deep water. The electric reel hamster1 used to catch red snappers. Haha.


----------



## Iyaman

IgotSNAGGED said:


> You can get 600ft deep with 300g jigs. It all depends on the current. And just a little heads up....Most of the guys going on this trip are going to be expert/experienced jigging and popping fishermen. You may want to work on your casting game a bit if you don't want to get in everyone's way, and **** off a bunch of fishermen that traveled 12000 miles to fish the GOM. LOL.
> I have all the faith in the world in moonriver because I've seen him cast 3oz poppers from sun up to sun down before...he does it weekly. LOL.
> 
> Also, fishing 600g jigs for tuna with your 450g blackhole jigging rod will not be any problem. You don't have to speed jig, when you're jigging for tuna. It's more like a slow mechanical almost yoyo like jigging action. You will be fine with that rod.


One reason I signed up for this trip is so I can have a first hand experience and will learn from people that are professional or experienced fishermen. Unfortunately, on my few offshore trips, I only fished with fellow beginners except for some few including my last Scat Cat trip. I'm not worried about casting distance. I know I will not cast the farthest but mine will be average. I'm more concerned about how you impart action on the different lures and on diffrent conditions to entice a bite and finally, observe how these accomplished fishermen fight big fish.

Of course, the internet/fishing forum is a great source of information most especially if it comes to people who actually fished that area/location and actually caught/fight the fish being discussed. It will atleast give us idea on what to expect and how to gear up on the trip.

Snag, thanks for the above heads up. In your experience, how do you compare Big eye vs. YFT on how they fight? Also since I don't have a 450 gms rod and I don't intend on using 600gms jig anyway, do you think I'll be okay with 450gms jig fishing on the Green Canyon?


----------



## IgotSNAGGED

Iyaman said:


> One reason I signed up for this trip is so I can have a first hand experience and will learn from people that are professional or experienced fishermen. Unfortunately, on my few offshore trips, I only fished with fellow beginners except for some few including my last Scat Cat trip. I'm not worried about casting distance. I know I will not cast the farthest but mine will be average. I'm more concerned about how you impart action on the different lures and on diffrent conditions to entice a bite and finally, observe how these accomplished fishermen fight big fish.
> 
> Of course, the internet/fishing forum is a great source of information most especially if it comes to people who actually fished that area/location and actually caught/fight the fish being discussed. It will atleast give us idea on what to expect and how to gear up on the trip.
> 
> Snag, thanks for the above heads up. In your experience, how do you compare Big eye vs. YFT on how they fight? Also since I don't have a 450 gms rod and I don't intend on using 600gms jig anyway, do you think I'll be okay with 450gms jig fishing on the Green Canyon?


Couldn't tell you about big eye, as I've never caught one. You'll be able to get down with 450g if the current isn't bad. There were times when I could get down 450ft with a 3oz bucktail...almost straight on the up and down too. I've never had the pleasure of fishing Green Canyon as it's all the freakin way in Lousiana, too far for most boats. The Big E is probably the only boat on the Texas coast that will take you that far. It's, in my opinion, the best headboat in the GOM! 
I'm sure they'll try to pick a good date for the trip. Also, I'm not sure if you've fished the Big E before, but they have higher rails than the scat cat. Jigging with a spinner may be a little difficult for you. Just prepare yourself the best you can. It should be one hell of a trip. And you're fishing with Kilsong, among a bunch of other pros! That in itself should be an awsome experience.


----------



## Iyaman

IgotSNAGGED said:


> Couldn't tell you about big eye, as I've never caught one. You'll be able to get down with 450g if the current isn't bad. There were times when I could get down 450ft with a 3oz bucktail...almost straight on the up and down too. I've never had the pleasure of fishing Green Canyon as it's all the freakin way in Lousiana, too far for most boats. The Big E is probably the only boat on the Texas coast that will take you that far. It's, in my opinion, the best headboat in the GOM!
> I'm sure they'll try to pick a good date for the trip. Also, I'm not sure if you've fished the Big E before, but they have higher rails than the scat cat. Jigging with a spinner may be a little difficult for you. Just prepare yourself the best you can. It should be one hell of a trip. And you're fishing with Kilsong, among a bunch of other pros! That in itself should be an awsome experience.


Thanks. RV, I'm glad you're on this trip. Don't forget to bring the mask


----------



## ksong

We catch bigeye on the East Coast, but most bigeye caught are in 150 lbs - 250 lbs range. It looks Gulf of Mexico is nursery ground of big eyes as most bigeye caught on a recent Big E trip are under 100 lbs. 
Bigeyes are usually stay deeper than yft. When we target yft, we usually jigs in 50 ft - 200 ft while we drop jigs deeper than 250 ft for bigeye.

298 lb bigeye caught on trolling.


----------



## Wilsonb

thats a beast


----------



## captdc

*B ig E trip in June*

You got me on the wait list,is that the standbuy list, you have only listed a total of 20 people on this board or or younot including the names of your regulars. Let me know. I am going on the trip in Dec. It will be my first on the big e.


----------



## hog

ksong said:


> We catch bigeye on the East Coast, but most bigeye caught are in 150 lbs - 250 lbs range. It looks Gulf of Mexico is nursery ground of big eyes as most bigeye caught on a recent Big E trip are under 100 lbs.
> Bigeyes are usually stay deeper than yft. When we target yft, we usually jigs in 50 ft - 200 ft while we drop jigs deeper than 250 ft for bigeye.
> 
> 298 lb bigeye caught on trolling.


Now THAT is a big pile of Tuna Steaks and suchi to eat.... :doowapsta
One of these days-------One of these days 
:cheers:

*U Dunn GoouD Kil !*
​


----------



## ksong

captdc said:


> You got me on the wait list,is that the standbuy list, you have only listed a total of 20 people on this board or or younot including the names of your regulars. Let me know. I am going on the trip in Dec. It will be my first on the big e.


I reserved 10 fishermen from overseas.


----------



## captdc

Ok, let me know if some change their mind.:fishy:


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

*Gulf Bigeye*

Yep, there not as big as EC but alot of fun and ok to eat as well









AGF


----------



## ksong

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Yep, there not as big as EC but alot of fun and ok to eat as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AGF


Nice catch. That is a nice size bigeye to jig. If we encounter those bigeyes on the Big E trip, I would give up popping and concentrate on bigeye jigging.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Definitely would be a great challenge on a jig. Actually, we caught it on a live hardtail in an attempt to catch a marlin that was following a Wombat Popper. The Bigeye swooped in an took the bait before the marlin could respond. Thought we had the GOM record but two other Bigeyes were caught that day in the same location by Hunter Caballero 185 and 192 which should the the 1 and 2nd GOM records. Our's weighed 158 at the docks and we did not certify it since the other two were larger. None-the-less, a great fish. So, is that Monster of your's Kil!!!

An 80 hour trip on the Big E would be a life time event. Maybe we will see ya'll out there.

David



ksong said:


> Nice catch. That is a nice size bigeye to jig. If we encounter those bigeyes on the Big E trip, I would give up popping and concentrate on bigeye jigging.


----------



## captdc

*seaya*

Kil, if you were just tarketing big eye how would you rig for them. That picture of yours is great and for an old man of the sea I have yet to catch a big one. I am hopping to go one the big e this weekend to the green canyon and am bringing my tiagra 50w with me and my stella 1800?


----------



## IgotSNAGGED

captdc said:


> Kil, if you were just tarketing big eye how would you rig for them. That picture of yours is great and for an old man of the sea I have yet to catch a big one. I am hopping to go one the big e this weekend to the green canyon and am bringing my tiagra 50w with me and my stella 1800?


Based on what I've been hearing for Big Eye Tuna here in the GOM, make sure you have a jig that'll get down 400-600ft in any kind of situation. Glow/green seems to have worked very well for them this year. I'd go with a 400-600g jig. You can catch them on either of those setups, but remember, that most of the big eye caught here are not that big. Avg size here in the GOM are about 40-80lbs. I'm going to target them with my Jigging Master 300g Powerspell rod and Torsa 16. Should be more than enough of a setup to handle big eye tuna to 100lbs. I'll be seeing you on the Boat Captain DC!! Look for the DFW Jigheads!


----------



## captdc

*Seaya*

From what I have heard about the green canyon the tuna get a lot larger over there and was thinking about chunking for them. Really looking foward to this trip, it will be a great learning experience and a chance to meet some good folks.


----------



## V-Bottom

10 Japs at what cost? 150.00/lb for tuna...... x ?? lbs. Nice profit!! Wow!! just speculating ya know!!


----------



## Iyaman

V-Bottom said:


> 10 Japs at what cost? 150.00/lb for tuna...... x ?? lbs. Nice profit!! Wow!! just speculating ya know!!


----------



## ksong

*update*

When the Big E asked me to decide dates before my 16 days Excel trip, I took 3rd weekend of June. When I talked with them after I came back from 16 days trip, they preferred dated around 4th weekend of June as they plant to fish in Cape Cod in early July.

I'll discuss with Big E whether I can switch dates to around 4th weekend of June. If not, we are fishing around 3rd weekend of June.


----------



## BretABaker

Kil just a heads up the tournament is june 21-23 this year, should be a good turnout if you are able to come and meet some of the fisherman in the area


----------



## ksong

BretABaker said:


> Kil just a heads up the tournament is june 21-23 this year, should be a good turnout if you are able to come and meet some of the fisherman in the area


Bret, 
I got the dates of third weeks in June because Cape Cod tournament which is held during 4th week of June.
However, Japanese fishermen made a plan to fish the first week of July in Cape Cod and asked me to arrange the Big E trip during 4th week of June so that they can fish in Cape Cod just after the Big E trip.


----------



## ksong

*update*

The Big E office is closed until Jan 3rd and I have to wait until they open to know the exact dates. 
Once we get the dates (probably in the first week in Jan), payment schedule will be announced.


----------



## ksong

*June 24 -June 17*

The dates are set from June 24 - June 27.
As soon as I get a formal contract from the Big E, I'll post about payment schedule.


----------



## ksong

I got a formal contract from the Big E.

The total price of the 80 hour trip is $34,500 without meals and tips.
It cost $1,725 per person based on 20 fishermen.
If we have enough guys I might add a few more to reduce the price.
If we have 22 guys, it cost $1,568 per person and it cost $1,380 per person based on 25 fishermen.

Here is payment schedules based on 20 fishermen.

$500 deposit by Jan 15, 2011
$500 by Mar 15, 2011
$725 by May 15, 2011

The Big E asked me to collect money as it is a charter.
Please send checks to the following address:

Payable to: *Underwater Expeditions*

mailing address: *KILSONG'S JIGGING WORLD
560 SYLVAN AVE. SUITE 1260
ENGLEWOOD CLIFFS, NJ 07632*

If any member on the list can not make the trip, please let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## ksong

*correction*

The Big E asked me to collect money and send my checks to the Big E.
So Payment should be Payable to Kilsong's Jigging World instead of underwater Expeditions.

*Payable to: Kilsong's Jigging World

mailing address: KILSONG'S JIGGING WORLD
560 SYLVAN AVE. SUITE 1260
ENGLEWOOD CLIFFS, NJ 07632*


----------



## ksong

*The trip is canceled*

Only a handful fishermen sent deposits out of at least 15 fishermen who showed interest. I could get enough guys if I wait because the trip is still several months away.
However, I feel it is too risky and I can not concentrate on this trip alone because I have several trips planned.
All deposits will be returned.

Instead, I plan to arrange Japanese fishermen to fish yft on popping in Panama or PV in late June.


----------



## IgotSNAGGED

ksong said:


> Only a handful fishermen sent deposits out of at least 15 fishermen who showed interest. I could get enough guys if I wait because the trip is still several months away.
> However, I feel it is too risky and I can not concentrate on this trip alone because I have several trips planned.
> All deposits will be returned.
> 
> Instead, I plan to arrange Japanese fishermen to fish yft on popping in Panama or PV in late June.


Mr. Song,

If you are interested in making this trip happen still, please let me know. I will PM you my number. I think we can work something out.

-John


----------



## thardie1972

*i want in*

if this trip is a go, im in. let me know and ill send the dough


----------



## ksong

IgotSNAGGED said:


> Mr. Song,
> 
> If you are interested in making this trip happen still, please let me know. I will PM you my number. I think we can work something out.
> 
> -John


John,
I notified the Big E already the trip is canceled.
I really wanted to show to other parts of the world what kind of great fishery the Gulf of Mexico offers.


----------

